# Maltese with ears standing up



## maltlover

Hi, guys I need your help please. I am going to get a maltese but her ears are standing up, she is 14 weeks old. What do you think causes this? Do you think she is not a full breed maltese? Please let me know I need all the help I can get. 
THank you all for your help I will attach a photo so you could see what I am talking about I need to decide if I still want to get her or to wait for anther pup.










Here she is about 7 weeks but I'm not too sure




















THis is her at 14 weeks


----------



## HappyB

> Hi, guys I need your help please. I am going to get a maltese but her ears are standing up, she is 14 weeks old. What do you think causes this? Do you think she is not a full breed maltese? Please let me know I need all the help I can get.
> THank you all for your help I will attach a photo so you could see what I am talking about I need to decide if I still want to get her or to wait for anther pup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is about 7 weeks but I'm not too sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THis is her at 14 weeks[/B]


Small dogs take longer to get their ears to stay down. The weight of the hair would bring it on down. The thing that concerns me is that they were going down, and are now back up. I would suggest the breeder check her for ear mites.


----------



## maltlover

Small dogs take longer to get their ears to stay down. The weight of the hair would bring it on down. The thing that concerns me is that they were going down, and are now back up. I would suggest the breeder check her for ear mites.
[/QUOTE]


She told me that because she was so small that , that's why they were probably standing up. I will email her and ask her that. So you think they will eventually stay down? THank you so much HappyB


----------



## Deanna

I have no advice to offer, but she sure is cute! I wouldn't mind stand up ears









Another member here has a little one with ears that stand up- a little rescue that is probably not a purebred, she is ADORABLE!


----------



## gibbert

I'm sorry - don't have any advice re: the ears...just want to say how absolutely precious she is!


----------



## Ladysmom

If you have concerns about her being purebred, I have to ask if you have doubts about this breeder in general. How did you find your breeder if you don't mind me asking? Are you convinced you are dealing with someone reputable?


----------



## maltlover

> If you have concerns about her being purebred, I have to ask if you have doubts about this breeder in general. How did you find your breeder if you don't mind me asking? Are you convinced you are dealing with someone reputable?[/B]


I know she is reputable but I just asked that maybe the pup might not be pure bred because of the ears, that's all. I trust her.


----------



## abbey

I don't have any advice, but to say she is adorable!







I was just telling my husband last night after seeing 2 Westies at our pet store that I wish maltese had stand up ears like Westies & Yorkies. I think it's sooo cute!!


----------



## Katkoota

awwww!!! I love maltese puppies with standing ears. I met few who looked like her with the ears when they were puppies, but as they grew, the ears went down. Personally, LOVE maltese puppies with standing ears









and like few of them said, it is the amount of hair. Little hair makes the ear stand up, but will go down when the hair gets more









She is beautiful and sooooo cute


----------



## Cosy

Some maltese have higher set ears so they take longer to flop over. Yours appears to have the high ear set.


----------



## suzimalteselover

> Some maltese have higher set ears so they take longer to flop over. Yours appears to have the high ear set.[/B]


I think the higher set ears are simply adorable.


----------



## cindy6755

It might be because her hair isn't weighing the ears down. Here is a picture of Sweetpea when she had to be shaved down and her ears are standing up, but with long hair they hang down.


----------



## Tina

The ears will come down. Like Brit said the ear is a little high set, but they will come down. But they are cute when they are up.


----------



## maltlover

> The ears will come down. Like Brit said the ear is a little high set, but they will come down. But they are cute when they are up.[/B]



You guys really think so? Thank you all for your replies I really do appreciaite them







you are all the best. I am still thinking about it..... It's just I don't know she looks "different" because of her ears.
Again thank you all


----------



## my baby

I think she is gorgeous







, but if you are having doubts maybe think about it a bit more, because getting a new pup is such a big decision. And there maybe someone else who can offer her a home who does not mind if her ears dont drop fully.
Good luck what ever you decide.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=313417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have concerns about her being purebred, I have to ask if you have doubts about this breeder in general. How did you find your breeder if you don't mind me asking? Are you convinced you are dealing with someone reputable?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know she is reputable but I just asked that maybe the pup might not be pure bred because of the ears, that's all. I trust her.
> [/B]
Click to expand...


If you trust the breeder, then go for it ......But .... if you don't think the pup is pure bred, then, well, sorry, I mean no offence whatsover, but how does that equate to trusting the breeder?

That aside, I think this little girl is a total darling


----------



## dolcevita

I think she's adorable, and the ears will come down, like others have said. But if you're having doubts, why not ask the breeder about it? If she can't provide a satisfactory answer, then I would worry. Did she give you the pedigree of the parents?


----------



## Nucci

Aside from the ears that are standing up, which may or may not hang down, she has pretty bad tear stains. You're going to be battling the tear stains for a long time. At 14 weeks, they are pretty bad. Just my thought. When I got my puppy, I looked for one with as little tear stain as possible.


----------



## I found nemo

Tear stains or not she is adorable!! Dont worry about the tear stains, it is probably from teething!!!

ANDREA~


----------



## KimKarr

Here's a photo of Noelle at 14 weeks. One of her ears still hadn't flopped all the way down (and this is one of my most favorite photos of her!).

[attachment=17956:attachment]

If you trust the breeder to be reputable, I think the most important thing is how you are bonding with her. Is this YOUR pup? The one you were meant to have forever and ever - no matter what? No matter what she looks like? If you have REAL doubts (other than the little ones we may naturally have), then maybe you need to look further.

I think she's some kind of adorable!


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs

> If you trust the breeder to be reputable, I think the most important thing is how you are bonding with her. Is this YOUR pup? The one you were meant to have forever and ever - no matter what? No matter what she looks like?[/B]


Agreed. This is what's important. Of course, you don't want to feel "ripped off" that you're purchasing a Maltese but not getting one (I don't think that's the case but who can say?).

The ears may be slow in dropping because the hair is fine and hasn't come in full yet. I don't really know for sure.

Tear stains can be dealt with. In some pup's, the first year is very trying because while the teeth are coming in, no matter what remedy we use, the tears continue. The mild antibiotic Tylen (sp?) powder does work, sometimes pretty quickly, sometimes needed for long courses, sometimes needing repeating, but, it does work, along with a wash cloth to clean the area after each meal.

Love conquers all


----------



## KimKarr

> Love conquers all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMEN!
Click to expand...


----------



## Katkoota

> Here's a photo of Noelle at 14 weeks. One of her ears still hadn't flopped all the way down (and this is one of my most favorite photos of her!).
> 
> [attachment=17956:attachment][/B]


AWWWWWWWW







I was hoping to see one of Noelle's photos as a puppy in this post







coz she is one of the pups that I saw with standing up ears







and I totally LOVED it









And here she is







*kat melts*



> If you trust the breeder to be reputable, I think the most important thing is how you are bonding with her. Is this YOUR pup? The one you were meant to have forever and ever - no matter what? No matter what she looks like? If you have REAL doubts (other than the little ones we may naturally have), then maybe you need to look further.[/B]


So true


----------



## TheButtercup

she's adorable! no worries, the ears'll fall









my friend has a little girl from chrisman and we joked she looked like a bat, she would take flight at any moment, b/c her ears were up for so long, lol. but when they finally dropped, she was just as beautiful as ever.







(they dropped one at a time, so there was an awkward period of "one up, one down" but it always made me giggle)

keep us updated. she's a cutie all right!


----------



## lynda

Your little one is adorable. When we 1st got Katie at 16 weeks old her ears reminded me of the "Flying Nun". Her breeder assured me they would drop and they did. I agree about not worrying about the tear staining, both mine had it while they were teething but they don't have it now.

Good Luck,
Lynda


----------



## Binky's Mom

Here is Binky as a pup-her ears were up-they are defintiely down now. Don't worry!


----------



## Cosy

That tear staining can be from a possible ear infection OR just part of hair poking the eyes at this age.

Also, pups may stain until their second teeth come in. Some do. Some don't. 



If you don't like a higher earset there is nothing wrong with looking farther for another pup. My preference is a lower earset so that's what I'd do, but you have to decide for yourself and what you like.


----------



## casa verde maltese

She is very cute - and it seems there is a strong case of ears that start off up that go down - 
but do check for possible ear mite issues.

j


----------



## CathyB

I would not think with standing hears that my dog had ear mites







. It would be more like what Brit said just a little higher set ears.. Very cute and expressive ears I might add. They will not stay up, as the ear leather grows and the coat gets longer they will come down. The puppy is very beautiful congrats on the new addition


----------



## DianL

Here is a picture of my high ear set baby. I just love it







. A lot of pups are born with high ear sets , but they lower naturally as they mature. Ear mites make them scratch profusely but I have never seen ears stand up because of them.
[attachment=22405:attachment]


----------



## amber

> I think she is gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but if you are having doubts maybe think about it a bit more, because getting a new pup is such a big decision. And there maybe someone else who can offer her a home who does not mind if her ears dont drop fully.
> Good luck what ever you decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



She is a very cute puppy. I personally like a high ear set, it give more animation and a much pretty head piece. I would not worry about ear mite on you puppy unless they are scratching and digging at their hears. I have never heard that maltese puppies with ears sticky up to have ear mite. Your puppies ears will eventually drop as her head develops and you get more hair on them to weigh the ear leather down. You will be very happy with your puppies ears in several months. She still has a lot of maturing to do. They will go through an ugly stage kind of like the teenage years, so be patient your puppy will be beautiful.


----------



## KandiMaltese

I was gonna say..ear mites, ears standing? what relation?!







I thought I was loosing it over here


----------



## Katkoota

maltese puppy with big standing up ears


























ok, that was just the wind that blew her ears up LOL

kat


----------



## The A Team

> maltese puppy with big standing up ears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, that was just the wind that blew her ears up LOL
> 
> kat[/B]

















Oh - what cute pictures!!! Those ears are flying!!!!

Archie's ears stood up sometimes when I first got him at 12 weeks. This post is so old - the pups ears are pobably down by now!


----------



## KandiMaltese

Pat i want to see an abbie and archie baby pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carmen

> Hi, guys I need your help please. I am going to get a maltese but her ears are standing up, she is 14 weeks old. What do you think causes this? Do you think she is not a full breed maltese? Please let me know I need all the help I can get.
> THank you all for your help I will attach a photo so you could see what I am talking about I need to decide if I still want to get her or to wait for anther pup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is about 7 weeks but I'm not too sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THis is her at 14 weeks[/B]


Looks like a bit of Westie in her. May be mixed.


----------



## jadey

donbi had a flying ear when she was younger now both are down








sorry i cant give you any better advice but i just wanted to say she is so adorable!


----------



## totallytotontuffy

Hi, this is the Buttercup's friend. Though I'd post a few baby pictures of "the bat girl" Tuffy and her brother Toto.

















































Ta Da! They Came Down!!


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom

take a look at the Boom's ears! They stand up sometimes.. Mostly they stay down... 


It all seems to be dependant on his mood.. Honestly, I love the fact that his ears aren't down all the time..

He's half malt half pom btw..


----------



## I found nemo

She looks Maltese to me,not at all like a Westie.
Andrea


----------



## bentleyboy

I love the ears! Standy up ears are so cute. The look like puppies forever. You will love her!


----------



## sandys

maltlover said:


> You guys really think so? Thank you all for your replies I really do appreciaite them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are all the best. I am still thinking about it..... It's just I don't know she looks "different" because of her ears. Again thank you all


 I came across your post and was wandering if your little darling's ears dropped. My Yorkie was about 6 months before hers stood up but my Maltese had floppy ears from the 1st time I saw her at 7 weeks old. I love your puppy's ears. I wish my Maltese's ears weren't so floppy but she's adorable no matter what. They have the sweetest disposition.


----------



## mss

I looked back at the old posts, and I don't see that she ever got that pup. 
I like the floppy ears, and it is the breed standard. )
But I had a little dog that I think was a really mini miniatureI schnauer, I think you would have liked her standup, uncropped ears.  I think she's in my gallery.


----------

